# tunnel on Gold Line in Pasadena



## Dan O (Nov 26, 2011)

I have taken the Gold line from Union Station to Pasadena and it seems as if there was a short tunnel. Not sure where it was or exactly how long it was as it was not an issue for me. But someone that may take the train to Union Staion would consider the Gold line if they knew where the tunnel is and how long it is..approximately. Anyone have any idea re tunnel between Union Station and Pasadena?

Dan


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Nov 26, 2011)

The topic title is misleading, as there is no Orange Line LRT (It is a BRT system in the Valley), but I know what you mean because you said Gold Line in the OP... the tunnel in the Gold Line us right before the Lake station (I think, but not sure) when the train goes under the 210 to get in its median...


----------



## Dan O (Nov 26, 2011)

johnny.menhennet said:


> The topic title is misleading, as there is no Orange Line LRT (It is a BRT system in the Valley), but I know what you mean because you said Gold Line in the OP... the tunnel in the Gold Line us right before the Lake station (I think, but not sure) when the train goes under the 210 to get in its median...


Sorry re title. Call me colorblind. Thanks for the info.

Dan


----------



## gswager (Nov 26, 2011)

There is another tunnel, actually going through the building where the lofts are. I believe it just past Chinatown area toward Pasadena.


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Dan O said:


> johnny.menhennet said:
> 
> 
> > The topic title is misleading, as there is no Orange Line LRT (It is a BRT system in the Valley), but I know what you mean because you said Gold Line in the OP... the tunnel in the Gold Line us right before the Lake station (I think, but not sure) when the train goes under the 210 to get in its median...
> ...


Fixed  Aloha


----------



## Dan O (Nov 26, 2011)

> Fixed  Aloha




Thanks so much.


----------

